# Halfpipe advice?



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ollie off the top. It helps your form and if you want to get air off the top you have to go really fast and make sure that your heading down the pipe instead of going back and forth in the same are of the pipe, which bothers the hell out of me. I have only been riding pipe maybe 5 times and all of a sudden it clicked for me and i was able to air off the top. I'm sure the same will happen to you


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds like you did a really good job for your first time. Couple ideas that may help:
* Continue to ride up the walls and skid, but add a slight hop to change edges. 
* Work on pumping the walls by getting extending your legs down the walls (like you are pushing off). Get low across the bottom -- one good visual I heard is pretend there is a vollyball net strung down the middle of the pipe...you've got to duck to get under it. 
* To keep your shoulders level with the pipe walls, focus on transfering your weight over your back leg as you go up the wall. You don't want to be in the backseat, but thinking of lining your shoulders/weight over your back leg will prevent your from collapsing over your front leg. 
* Gradually get more speed.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I miss half-pipes... Out here in Western Canada, there aren't any to speak of, not sure why? I guess it's an east-coast thing mainly. The closest thing we have at my hill is a series of 3 qp's / hip jumps which are pretty rad.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Big White has a standard pipe and a super pipe (although not this year).


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

they just opened the pipe at my local resort im thinking of going in for my first time as well. Wolf do u have any prior posts or videos u could lead me to. thanks


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Big White has a standard pipe and a super pipe (although not this year).


That's good to know, hoping to take a road trip out there this spring.


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

SB4L said:


> I miss half-pipes... Out here in Western Canada, there aren't any to speak of, not sure why? I guess it's an east-coast thing mainly. The closest thing we have at my hill is a series of 3 qp's / hip jumps which are pretty rad.


Calgary has a 24 foot super pipe... I am trying to learn on it  To date I can air out but I am having problems not hitting the coping/deck when going back in. Snowolf maybe a silly question but what exactly do you mean by down unweight? I will also echo the advice to not ollie in a super pipe... Seen some kid do it and well let me tell you finding yourself in the middle of the pipe with 24 feet to go down is not pretty 

Oh and any tips on getting more consistent hits between the frontside/backside of the pipe? When I ride up facing uphill it's a lot more comfortable than when I ride up the tranny facing downhill :\


----------

